# unexpectedly shrunk window --- message from system log

## sapparod

Hi all, 

My gentoo production server go down almost every day. After checking the system I cannot find out why it is knocked down. 

Here is the screen before I reboot the system - http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4558/ip119.jpg

 And, I've found the message in my web server. It's seem to occur from a few ip address. I'm wondering if my system had been under attack from hacker. Or, could it be a possible reason that knock down my system.

TCP: Peer 118.175.178.xxx:4280/80 unexpectedly shrunk window 3195657753:3195659213

I've have found a lot this line in /var/log/message from this ip and a couple of ip very often.

----------

## d2_racing

I see tg3, and I'm sure that it's a lan driver.

Are you using any kind of firewall ?

----------

## sapparod

No firewall to my system.

If it is tg driver so why after  rebooting the system I can use the system normally.

Or, is it possible that nic card is about to broken.

----------

## energyman76b

>TCP: Peer 118.175.178.xxx:4280/80 unexpectedly shrunk window 3195657753:3195659213 

it's harmless

----------

## gerdesj

Need a bit more info.  I have used the tg3 driver seemingly forever on several systems and I have never seen a stack trace.

At a minimum, what kernel are you running please?

#uname -a

Cheers

Jon

----------

